# CoolerMaster haf x front fan led on/off hack



## Korvin (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey there, I'd like to "hack" in to the font toggle button to enable/disable a custom LED strip, however I'm unsure as to how the setup works. Can anyone provide me with a detailed circuit drawing or some assistance, that would be great!


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 15, 2011)

Is there a "toggle" button on the case or just momentary power/reset buttons? Do you need a push-on/push-off momentary switch or would a push-button toggle work?

I can provide you circuits either way but I'll need to know exactly what you want to do.


----------



## Korvin (Nov 15, 2011)

The Haf X has a push on/push off button on the front of the case controlling the front fan LED's, routing power from this to other items would be easy, unfortunately, it seems as though there is no power running through it, rather either a small voltage(on) or no voltage(off).

Also, a bit of a side question, I have a strip of LED's from a samsung refrigerator that seems to suck a ridiculous amount of wattage, is there any way to dampen the amount of wattage it's sucking?


----------



## Enigma8750 (Nov 15, 2011)

yes.. Replace the strip with a 12 volt dc version if possible..  I am sure the Fridge is not using 120 or 240 VAC for the LED Strip.  They are all pretty much standard.  Only problem is LEDs are cold natured and don't like cold temps..  That may be why the Led is pulling so much power.. it may need some type of heating mechinism in it to allow it to have the maximum ambient lighting.


----------



## Korvin (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, it's not in the fridge anymore =p I removed it and am trying to use it in my case.


----------



## Enigma8750 (Nov 15, 2011)

wow ..great mod idea.  I don't quite know what to say


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 15, 2011)

Korvin said:


> The Haf X has a push on/push off button on the front of the case controlling the front fan LED's, routing power from this to other items would be easy, unfortunately, it seems as though there is no power running through it, rather either a small voltage(on) or no voltage(off).
> 
> Also, a bit of a side question, I have a strip of LED's from a samsung refrigerator that seems to suck a ridiculous amount of wattage, is there any way to dampen the amount of wattage it's sucking?



Since I don't have a Haf to look at I can't answer. Can a switch be used to switch on an LED strip? Most likely. If the LED strip draws to much current for the switch to handle you can always wire in a relay. An image is worth 1000 words.


----------



## Korvin (Nov 15, 2011)

Enigma8750 said:


> wow ..great mod idea.  I don't quite know what to say








It's similar to this without the shroud, they sell them in stores for around $30, I got this one free.
I'd like to get this and possibly other things going off of this toggle button. 

I've attached a very crude circuit diagram of what I assume the function is, however I'm unsure and would like to make sure before I try to make it work with other items.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's how you wire it if it's a 12v strip and the switch can handle the current.


----------

